# Unterschied: ++a & a++ Operator?



## Serenity (18. Feb 2005)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem ++a Operator und denn a++ Operator??

Auf javabuch.de steht folgendes: 
++a: ergibt a+1 und erhöht a um 1
a++: ergibt a und erhöht a um 1

Aber: 


a++ Operator: 
Wenn a =2 ist, dann gibt er a aus, also 2 und dann wird zu 2 1 dazuaddiert und ergibt 3.  


```
int a=2;
a++;
System.out.println(a);  // 3 kommt raus
```


++a Operator:
Laut der oberen Definition, sollte aber was anderes herauskommen:
Wen a = 2 ist, wird zu zu a, also zu 2 1 dazuaddiert und anschließend zum Ergebnis 1 addiert, also 4. 


```
int a=2;
++a;
System.out.println(a);  // 3 kommt raus
```

Aber bei compilieren kommen die gleichen Ergebnisse raus. 

Kann mir jemand bitte den Unterschied erklären?

Danke im Vorraus!

lg Serenity


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2005)

int a=2;
System.out.println(++a);  // 3

int a=2;
System.out.println(a++);  // 2


----------



## Destiny1985 (18. Feb 2005)

benutz die suchen-funktion und du gelangst hierhin:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13658


----------



## Sky (18. Feb 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> int a=2;
> System.out.println(++a);  // 3
> 
> int a=2;
> System.out.println(a++);  // 2



Erklärung:
++a führt dazu, dass 'a' *vor* der Ausgabe erhöht wird
a++ führt dazu, dass 'a' *nach* der Ausgabe erhöht wird, d.h.

```
int a=2;
System.out.println(a++);  // 2
System.out.println(a);  // 3
```


----------



## nagash56 (18. Feb 2005)

Bei ++a wird a zuerst um 1 erhöht und dann gelesen
Bei a++ wird a gelesen und dann erhöht. In deinem Beispiel macht dies keinen Unterschied.

Hier ein Beispiel:


```
int [] numbers = { 3, 4, 5, 6};
int a = 1;

System.out.println(numbers[a++]); // Gibt 4 aus
System.out.println(a); // Gibt 2 aus

a = 1;

System.out.println(numbers[++a]); // Gibt 5 aus
System.out.println(a); // Gibt 2 aus
```


----------



## thE_29 (18. Feb 2005)

++a = erhöhen und damit weiterarbeiten (in der gleichen Zeile)

a++ = erst in der nächsten Zeile erhöhen!

Ist zwar blöd ausgedruckt, aber so kann man sich das vorstellen!


----------



## Destiny1985 (18. Feb 2005)

<offtopic>

Diesen Thread hätte man auch bei meinem Link belassen und closen können @ admins....

</offtopic>


----------



## thE_29 (18. Feb 2005)

<ot>

Hätte man können, aber heute ist Freitag, da is jeder freundlich 

</ot>


----------



## Serenity (18. Feb 2005)

Danke für eure Hilfe, sry das ich nicht gesucht habe^^"


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Feb 2005)

<ot>
Hätte ich gemacht wenn ich net in der Schule gewesen wäre  
</ot>


----------

